# Jährliche Überprüfung



## konstruktion-stz (10 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zur jährlichen Überprüfung Ortsunabhängiger Elektrogeräte.

Da wir Frequenzumrichter in der Anlage verbauen, ist unser Kunde der Meinung (recht massiv), 
dass wir im vorschreiben müssen, wie und mit welchen Messgeräten er seine Geräte die er bei uns einkauft zu prüfen hat.

Wie seht ihr das ?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Frohnius (10 März 2022)

die prüfung ist jährlich nach der entspr. din vde nach vorschrift mit zugelassenen messgeräten durchzuführen .. ende ...

^^ der satz würde meiner ansicht nach reichen ...
teilweise kann auch eine prüfung mehr als 1x jährlich nötig sein ...

ich wüsste nicht, dass ihr als hersteller hierzu spezielle angaben machen müsst ... tut der hersteller von gewerblichen waschmaschinen auch nicht ...


----------



## dekuika (10 März 2022)

Nach DGUV-V A3.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (10 März 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten. Generell sollte er Wartungsingenieur wissen wann und wie er die Anlagen zu prüfen hat.


----------



## Hesse (10 März 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> unser Kunde der Meinung (recht massiv),



als Kompromiss könntest du ihm ja etwas „Empfehlen“ .
mit dem schönen Satz den man immer liest „oder Gleichwertig“

Manche Maschinen sind ja schon etwas „speziell“ vielleicht tut er sich da etwas schwer …
Ist ja nun mal „dein Kunde“ und soll es vielleicht ja auch weiter bleiben


----------



## escride1 (10 März 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zur jährlichen Überprüfung Ortsunabhängiger Elektrogeräte.
> 
> ...


Nur anhand der Maschinenbaurichtlinie gehört zu einer Anlage eine Betriebsanleitung.

Zusätzlich ist lt. Anhang 1.7.4.2 e) der Wartungsplan zu dokumentieren:


> *1.7.4.2. Inhalt der Betriebsanleitung*
> Jede Betriebsanleitung muss erforderlichenfalls folgende Mindestangaben enthalten:
> (...)
> e) die für Verwendung, Wartung und Instandsetzung der Maschine und zur Überprüfung ihres ordnungsgemäßen Funktionierens erforderlichen Zeichnungen, Schaltpläne, Beschreibungen und Erläuterungen;
> ...



So wie ich das sehe hat Euer Kunde Recht, sofern Ihr ihm eine Anlage verkauft die unter die Maschinenbaurichtlinie fällt.

Aber davon abgesehen: Warum schreibt Ihr nicht einfach dem Hersteller des Frequenzumrichters und bittet ihn um eine weiterleitungsfähige Stellungsnahme? Das wäre doch kein so großer Aufwand?


----------



## konstruktion-stz (11 März 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Generell meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass z.B. Schaltpläne nur bei vorheriger Absprache wenn der Kunde es fordert mit übergeben werden müssen.
Bei unseren Anlagen handelt es sich um ein Serienprodukt für die Halbleiterindustrie. Da wird mit harten Bandagen gekämpft und viel "kopiert".
Hier wollen wir natürlich nur so viel an Dokumentation herausgeben wie notwendig. 

In der BA stehen die Wartungsintervalle. Hier gibt es aber keine Anweisung mit welchen Geräten er was messen muss.

Da wie ihr schon schreibt, er unser Kunde bleiben soll , werden wir so etwas wie eine Art Schritt für Schritt Prüfanleitung erstellen.

Was uns nur verwundert. Bei unserem Kunden handelt es sich um einen sehr Namhaften Hertsteller von Halbleiterprodukten die schon seit vielen Jahren unsere Produkte im Einsatz haben und diesbezüglich noch nie solche Fragen aufgekommen sind.🤔

Wie werden auf jeden Fall mal den Hersteller des FU's mit ins Boot nehmen. Ich glaube der sollte dazu etwas sagen können.

Euch ein schönes WE.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Generell meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass z.B. Schaltpläne nur bei vorheriger Absprache wenn der Kunde es fordert mit übergeben werden müssen.


Ich würde ja mal sagen, sowas wird vorab per Pflichtenheft geklärt.


konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Was uns nur verwundert. Bei unserem Kunden handelt es sich um einen sehr Namhaften Hertsteller von Halbleiterprodukten die schon seit vielen Jahren unsere Produkte im Einsatz haben und diesbezüglich noch nie solche Fragen aufgekommen sind.


Frag doch deinen Kunden einfach einmal direkt, warum diese Frage genau jetzt aufkommt. Hatten sie vielleicht Probleme nachdem sie die Prüfung gemacht haben ( soll ja auch mal vorkommen ).


----------



## konstruktion-stz (11 März 2022)

Richtig. Normalerweise wird das im Pflichtenheft geklärt. Da es sich um ein Produkt handelt, welches dieser Kunde schon dutzendweise bei uns gekauft hat, wird hier nie ein Pflichtenheft erstellt.

Wir für uns intern können uns seine Frage schon erklären. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.

Grundsätzlich geht es darum, ob es eine Vorschrift gibt die uns verpflichtet ihm alles vorzugeben, was und wie er etwas zu messen hat.
Wir brauchen da etwas Futter um argumentieren zu können, falls dieses Thema größere Wellen schlägt.

Er ist ein Prüfingenieur und sollte bei dieser Anlage die wirklich nicht sehr groß ist, wissen was und wie er es messen kann.

Wie schon gesagt, werden wir aber versuchen ihm die passenden Informationen zur Hand geben.


----------



## Frohnius (11 März 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe hat Euer Kunde Recht, sofern Ihr ihm eine Anlage verkauft die unter die Maschinenbaurichtlinie fällt.


und meinst nicht, dass die angabe reicht : 
nur als beispiel:

filter xy nach 500 betriebsstunden wechseln 
prüfung nach din vde min 1x jährlich
^^ damit ist doch auf aktuell gültige prüfvorschriften und prüfmittel verwiesen 
^^ ich kenne das so von einem unserer lieferanten ...


vde vorschriften ändern sich ja ..


----------



## C_wie_Cäsar (11 März 2022)

Kurz ne andere Frage. Fällt ein FU in die Thematik ortsunabhängige Prüfung wenn dieser im Schaltschrank fest verbaut ist? Wichtig ist meines Wissens bei Frequenzumrichter das keine Tiefentladung stattfindet. Dazu geben die Hersteller Zeitangaben vor, in welcher steht wann die Geräte wie bestromt werden müssen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2022)

C_wie_Cäsar schrieb:


> Wichtig ist meines Wissens bei Frequenzumrichter das keine Tiefentladung stattfindet


Was ist denn eine Tiefentladung bei einem FU?



C_wie_Cäsar schrieb:


> Fällt ein FU in die Thematik ortsunabhängige Prüfung wenn dieser im Schaltschrank fest verbaut ist?


Wenn die Anlage nicht ortsfest ist, dann fällte der komplette Schaltschrank samt Inhalt darunter.


----------



## C_wie_Cäsar (11 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Tiefentladung bei einem FU?
> 
> 
> Wenn die Anlage nicht ortsfest ist, dann fällte der komplette Schaltschrank samt Inhalt darunter.


Uns wurde gesagt, wir müssen die Frequenzumrichter im Lager in bestimmten Zeitabschnitten (2 Jahre) bestromen um eine Tiefenentladung bei den integrierten Kondensatoren entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2022)

C_wie_Cäsar schrieb:


> Uns wurde gesagt, wir müssen die Frequenzumrichter im Lager in bestimmten Zeitabschnitten (2 Jahre) bestromen um eine Tiefenentladung bei den integrierten Kondensatoren entgegen zu wirken.


Der Umrichter ist nach ein paar Minuten Spannungsfreiheit komplett entladen.

Das was du da ansprichst nennt man Formierung. Da geht es um die Oxidschicht von Zwischenkreiskondensatoren.



C_wie_Cäsar schrieb:


> in bestimmten Zeitabschnitten (2 Jahre)


Das ist von Umrichter zu Umrichter unterschiedlich. Manche FU-Hersteller geben 1 Jahr an, manche 2 Jahre und manche das man gar nicht formieren muss.

Das hat aber alles nichts mit der Frage des Themenstarter zu tun.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (11 März 2022)

Alles was irgendwie zum Ziel führt ist hilfreich  

zur Info. Die Anlage ist mit Rollen versehen und kann an unterschiedliche Arbeitsplätze in den Laboren "gefahren" werden.

Während des Betriebes wird Sie aber nicht bewegt.

Zählt diese dann als Orstfest oder Ortsveränderlich. Da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher.

PS: Ich bin auch nicht derjenige der bei uns im Haus die Anlagen prüft. Ich frage nur für einen Freund.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Die Anlage ist mit Rollen versehen und kann an unterschiedliche Arbeitsplätze in den Laboren "gefahren" werden.
> Während des Betriebes wird Sie aber nicht bewegt.
> Zählt diese dann als Orstfest oder Ortsveränderlich. Da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher.





Quelle:
Prüfung ortsveränderlicher elektrischer Betriebsmittel - DGUV


----------



## konstruktion-stz (11 März 2022)

Danke für die Übersicht. Somit sollte es dann ein Ortsfestes Betriebsmittel sein.


----------



## dekuika (11 März 2022)

Wir gehen bei uns davon aus, dass jedes Gerät mit Anschlussstecker ortsveränderlich ist. Ja ich weiß selber, dass Anschlussstecker mit 3 S blöd aussieht.


----------



## MFreiberger (11 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wir gehen bei uns davon aus, dass jedes Gerät mit Anschlussstecker ortsveränderlich ist. Ja ich weiß selber, dass Anschlussstecker mit 3 S blöd aussieht.



Na, ihr könnt ja davon ausgehen.
Das ändert aber nichts an der Definition nach der DGUV:



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 59716
> 
> Quelle:
> Prüfung ortsveränderlicher elektrischer Betriebsmittel - DGUV


----------



## dekuika (11 März 2022)

Stimmt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Danke für die Übersicht. Somit sollte es dann ein Ortsfestes Betriebsmittel sein.


Ist bei deiner Maschine die Masse so groß, dass sie nicht leicht bewegt werden kann oder hat mechanische Befestigungen zur Wand/Boden?

Ich glaube nicht weil du schreibst ja:


> Die Anlage ist mit Rollen versehen und kann an unterschiedliche Arbeitsplätze in den Laboren "gefahren" werden.



Wie kommst du also darauf, das es ein ortsfestes Betriebsmittel ist?


----------



## konstruktion-stz (11 März 2022)

Unsere Anlagen werden auf jeden Fall während des Betriebes nicht bewegt. Ansonsten hätte derjenige der unsere Anlagen verwendet ein "kleines" Problem. Diese müssen während des Betriebes an Ort und Stelle bleiben damit ein Prüfablauf nicht unterbrochen wird. Wenn diese Anlagen nicht benötigt werden, können diese auch an andere Stellen im Labor gebracht werden. Das geschieht aber im Stromlosen Zustand.


----------



## infomike (11 März 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Unsere Anlagen werden auf jeden Fall während des Betriebes nicht bewegt. Ansonsten hätte derjenige der unsere Anlagen verwendet ein "kleines" Problem. Diese müssen während des Betriebes an Ort und Stelle bleiben damit ein Prüfablauf nicht unterbrochen wird. Wenn diese Anlagen nicht benötigt werden, können diese auch an andere Stellen im Labor gebracht werden. Das geschieht aber im Stromlosen Zustand.


Deshalb bleibt es trotzdem ein Ortsveränderlicher Verbraucher.

Das einzige was man machen kann z.B. bei einem Monitor am Schreibtisch, den Prüfintervall heraufzusetzten. Ich Glaube mich zu erinnern auf maximal 3 Jahre.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Unsere Anlagen werden auf jeden Fall während des Betriebes nicht bewegt. Ansonsten hätte derjenige der unsere Anlagen verwendet ein "kleines" Problem. Diese müssen während des Betriebes an Ort und Stelle bleiben damit ein Prüfablauf nicht unterbrochen wird. Wenn diese Anlagen nicht benötigt werden, können diese auch an andere Stellen im Labor gebracht werden. Das geschieht aber im Stromlosen Zustand.


Meine Cooking Chef bewege ich während sie rührt auch nicht in meiner Küche. Danach räume ich sie weg. Das geschieht im stromlosen Zustand.
Ist sie jetzt ein ortsveränderliches Gerät nach deiner Theorie oder nicht?


----------



## MFreiberger (11 März 2022)

Moin,

aber was ich dann nicht so richtig verstehe:
Laut der DGUV sind Standbohrmaschinen mit Stecker ortsfest. Bedeutet es, dass sie im Sinne der DGUV ortsveränderlich ist, wenn ich Rollen drunter schraube? Das kann doch nicht gemeint sein.

Da bleibt m.E. eine Grauzone, die nicht genau definiert wurde (was halt auch etwas schwierig ist).
Ortsveränderliche Maschinen sind m.E. solche, die halt getragen werden können. Das wäre bei der Standbohrmaschine schwierig (was, wenn ich doch eine Möglichkeit finde?). Und ist sie ortsveränderlich, solange ich sie mit einem Hubwagen durch die Gegend schiebe? Also schnell prüfen, bevor sie wieder abgestellt wird!!!

Ich denke man muss das Gehirn einschalten und darüber nachdenken, was GEMEINT ist. Ich denke, Geräte, die ÜBLICHERWEISE getragen werden, sind ortsveränderlich. Geräte, bei denen es unüblich ist oder bei denen zusätzliche Maßnahmen getroffen werden müssen, um sie zu bewegen (Rollen drunter schrauben), sind ortsfest.

IMHO

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## konstruktion-stz (11 März 2022)

Hallo Mike,
laut deiner Übersicht bin ich davon ausgegangen, das es sich bei ortsveränderlicher Anlagen/Geräten um solche geht, wie z.B. eine Bohrmaschine die im laufenden Betrieb bewegt wird.

Wir haben diese Diskussion bei uns im Haus auch schon früher geführt ohne das es ein eindeutiges Ergebnis gab.

Aber ja, wenn du es so siehst kann man unsere Anlagen mit etwas Aufwand, wenn man es möchte im Betrieb verschieben.

So wie es auch MFreiberger schildert, denke ich das ortsveränderlich meint das ein solches Gerät üblicherweise getragen wird.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 März 2022)

Jetzt sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach nicht an der Größe des Gerätes oder an dem Zustand des Gerätes zum bewegten Zeitpunkt aufhängen.

Warum habe ich denn für ortveränderliche und ortunveränderliche Geräte unterschiedliche Prüfzyklen?
Weil bei den ortsveränderlichen die Gefahr größer ist, daß sie während/durch den Transport beschödigt werden, weil sie nicht immer an der gleichen Stelle, also auch in "nicht dafür vorgesehenen Umgebungsbedingungen" betrieben werden, und schlußendlich, weil jemand sie in der Hand halten kann und dadurch gefährdeter ist.

Ich würde es bei einer "großen" Maschine so definieren wollen:
Ist die Maschine grundsätzlich beweglich (Standbohrmaschine), aber wird sie dauerhaft ortsfest betrieben, würde ich sie als solche behandeln.
Wird sie, weil sie z.B. nur ein Mal im Jahr genutzt wird, ständig (per Stapler) von einer Ecke in die andere befördert, weil sie ständig irgendwo im Weg steht und keinen festen Standort hat, wäre sie ortsveränderlich.

Das Gleiche bei Deiner Anlage:
Wenn diese Anlage grundsätzlich verschiebbar ist, aber immer an der selben Stelle stehen würde, würde ich die Prüfintervalle ggf. hochsetzen.
Da Du aber sagst, sie wird regelmäßig irgendwo anders aufgebaut, ist sie per ortsveränderliche Anlage zu behandeln.
Ob Du sie im Betrieb oder stromlos verschiebst, ist dabei vollkommen egal. Jede Ortsveränderung kann sich negativ auf die Anlage auswirken. Z.B. wird der Stecker ständig am Kabel aus der Wand gezogen. Oder die Anlage wird am Kabel gezogen, weil es so bequem ist, läßt sich gut um die Kupplung vom Stapler wickeln... Jede Ortsveränderung kann Schäden an der Anlage hinterlassen, die die Betriebssicherheit gefährden.


----------



## holgermaik (11 März 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Da wir Frequenzumrichter in der Anlage verbauen, ist unser Kunde der Meinung (recht massiv),
> dass wir im vorschreiben müssen, wie und mit welchen Messgeräten er seine Geräte die er bei uns einkauft zu prüfen hat.


In der BA müsst ihr definieren welches Prüfverfahren zur Prüfung eingesetzt werden muss. Daraus ergibt sich die Auswahl des geigneten Messgerätes.
Der Prüfer baut im allgemeinen ein Gerät nicht auseinander. Da du schreibst, das ihr FU einsetzt ist mit Ableitströmen zu rechnen. Daraus ergibt sich das Messverfahren.
Auserdem müsst ihr den bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch und die Umgebung definieren. Daraus ergibt sich z.B. die Anschlussleitung.
Desweiteren müsst ihr definieren ob das Gerät Ortsfest oder -veränderlich ist. Daraus ergeben sich die maximalen Prüfzyklen. Hier ist eine Empfehlung eurerseits durchaus angebracht.

meine Meinung ohne das Gerät zu kennen.
Da es Rollen hat ist es ortsveränderlich. Der Mitarbeiter wird es verschieben (ohne den Stecker zu ziehen) und das Kabel wird durch Bürostuhle überfahren werden. Darum ein H07 Anschluß. Aus dem gleichen Grund ein max. Prüfintervall von 1 Jahr.


----------



## holgermaik (11 März 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> denke ich das ortsveränderlich meint das ein solches Gerät üblicherweise getragen wird.


Nein. 
Mein Kühlschrank hat auch Rollen. Trotzdem ist er Ortsfest (er verbleibt während der gesamtem Lebensdauer überwiegend an seinem Platz). Mein Ölradiator heit keine Rollen, trotzdem ist er ortsveränderlich, auch wenn ich ihn während des Betriebes nicht herumtrage.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (11 März 2022)

Hallo JSEngineering und holgermaik,

vielen Dank für eure Informationen. Ihr habt das sehr verständlich erklärt. So betrachtet werden wir die Anlage bei uns im Haus als ortsveränderlich ansehen. Unsere BA ist bezüglich bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch und die Umgebung schon sehr gut geschrieben. Wie es mit den Prüfzyklen aussieht, kann ich aktuell nicht sagen. Muss ich noch einmal nachschauen. Evtl. muss man hier die Doku noch ein wenig nachbessern.

Vielen Dank euch allen für eure Antworten und allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## s_kraut (11 März 2022)

infomike schrieb:


> Deshalb bleibt es trotzdem ein Ortsveränderlicher Verbraucher.
> 
> Das einzige was man machen kann z.B. bei einem Monitor am Schreibtisch, den Prüfintervall heraufzusetzten. Ich Glaube mich zu erinnern auf maximal 3 Jahre.


Die meisten Monitore haben heute eh kein Metallgehäuse mehr und das Netzteil hat Schutzisolierung. Warum die Hoftruppe sich das jedes Jahr antut und unter die Schreibtische der Büros kriecht...? Muss irgendwas zwischen religiösem Ritus, Masochismus und Esotherik sein, ich hab mich nicht fragen getraut.


----------



## escride1 (11 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Die meisten Monitore haben heute eh kein Metallgehäuse mehr und das Netzteil hat Schutzisolierung. Warum die Hoftruppe sich das jedes Jahr antut und unter die Schreibtische der Büros kriecht...? Muss irgendwas zwischen religiösem Ritus und Esotherik sein, ich hab mich nicht fragen getraut.



Die HDMI, VGA, DVI,....Anschlüsse sind doch bei einem Monitor der direkt über eine Kaltgerätedose verfügt geerdet?! Es wäre also nicht vollständig unmöglich das es hier zu Fehlern kommen kann, daher müssten sie weiterhin geprüft werden.

Anders wären die Monitore die ich hier Zuhause z.B. habe. Diese arbeiten mit 16V und es existiert ein externer Trafo. Da müssten die Monitore nicht geprüft werden.


----------



## s_kraut (11 März 2022)

Jupp...
ich hab hier ein 14V-Monitor mit drei Jahresprüfsiegeln drauf. Sicher is sicher  🤠


----------



## Steffen_13 (11 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Jupp...
> ich hab hier ein 14V-Monitor mit drei Jahresprüfsiegeln drauf. Sicher is sicher  🤠


für die Statistik, wenn ich für jedes Gerät 10 min bekomme, prüfen ich das Ding auch mit. Dann habe ich bei dem nächsten Gerät wieder mehr Zeit


----------



## s_kraut (11 März 2022)

Mag sein, dass die nach Anzahl der Prüflinge abrechnen


----------



## Steffen_13 (11 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass die nach Anzahl der Prüflinge abrechnen


Wie würdest du vorgehen? An so einem Bürotisch gibt es ja Steckdosenleisten, PC's und viele andere 230V Gerät die geprüft werden sollten/müssen. Die zu prüfen ist Zeitlich ein größer Aufwand, was würdest du da als Prüffrist vergeben?

Ich bin kein Prüfer mehr, vor 10 Jahren habe ich das machen dürfen. Büros haben mich immer genervt. Damals war noch jährlich angesagt 🤮


----------



## s_kraut (11 März 2022)

Wie ich es machen würde ....hab ich mir noch nicht überlegt. Unsere Truppe macht es einfach alle10 Monaten, wenn mal einer krank ist dann bleibt trotzdem Zeit und dann macht sie an jedes Radio, jeden Wasserkocher, jeden PC und jeden Monitor einen Pieps und einen Aufkleber. 
Möglicherweise geht das schneller als auf jedes Typenschild schauen was nötig gewesen wäre, möglicherweise rechnen sie jeden Prüfpunkt ab. Wie gesagt, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 März 2022)

Das hat was mit Unfallverhütung zu tun... es müssen bei meinem Kunden sogar die batteriebetriebenen Geräte wie kabellose Mäuse oder Radios mit geprüft werden, weil die Batterie könnte ja anfangen zu brennen 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Steffen_13 (11 März 2022)

und dafür erstellt ein Prüfer ein Protokoll?
Ich würde mich weigern.


----------



## s_kraut (11 März 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> und dafür erstellt ein Prüfer ein Protokoll?
> Ich würde mich weigern.


Ableitwiderstand einer kabellosen Maus....Grenzwert?


----------



## Steffen_13 (11 März 2022)

Schutzklasse 2, Ableitwiderstand?

Ich möchte jetzt nicht das Fachbuch aufschlagen und wie gesagt, seit 10 Jahren kein Prüfer mehr. Aber bei einem Gerät mit Schutzkleinspannung mach ich nur eine Sichtprüfung?!


----------



## s_kraut (11 März 2022)

War nicht ernst gemeint mit der Erdungsprüfung für kabellose Mäuse   

Ja, was bleibt? Sichtprüfung, Funktionsprüfung.. viel mehr kommt nicht von meiner Seite.


----------



## Steffen_13 (11 März 2022)

habe ich nicht erkannt, dachte schon ich bin zu alt 
wir sind uns also einig.


----------



## infomike (15 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Die meisten Monitore haben heute eh kein Metallgehäuse mehr und das Netzteil hat Schutzisolierung. Warum die Hoftruppe sich das jedes Jahr antut und unter die Schreibtische der Büros kriecht...? Muss irgendwas zwischen religiösem Ritus, Masochismus und Esotherik sein, ich hab mich nicht fragen getraut.


Bei uns prüfen Sie eben penibel jede Kaltgeräteleitung und die dazugehörige Mehrfachsteckdose.

Ein paar defekte Geräte wurden auch schon gefunden. Gruselig wenn man dann sieht was alles so unter den Schreibtischen los ist. Hat zumindest bei uns sicherlich schon den ein oder anderen Brand verhindert.


----------



## Oberchefe (15 März 2022)

> Bei uns prüfen Sie eben penibel jede Kaltgeräteleitung und die dazugehörige Mehrfachsteckdose.



Bei den Mehfachsteckdosen kann es durchaus realistische Probleme geben. Bei den Kaltgeräteleitungen würde mich das sehr wundern.


----------



## escride1 (15 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bei den Mehfachsteckdosen kann es durchaus realistische Probleme geben. Bei den Kaltgeräteleitungen würde mich das sehr wundern.


Ich stoße manchmal auf Leitungen die an der breiten Seite des Steckers nochmals eine Kerbe haben, scheinbar einfach nur um zu nerven. Jedenfalls wird dann oft eine normale Kaltgeräteleitung genommen und mit nem Messer oder so eingeschnitzt, teilweise die Adern freigelegt.
Also, auch da muss man "leider" prüfen.


----------



## Hesse (15 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bei den Kaltgeräteleitungen würde mich das sehr wundern.


Ich mach den Service und Reparaturen von bestimmten Kleingeräten mit Kaltgeräteleitungen.
Wenn der Kunde diese Leitung mit zu mir einsendet, prüfe ich die auch. Bei ca einem von 20 ist der Rsch zwischen
0,5 und 1 Ohm und muss ersetzt werden …

Warum immer der PE –Widerstand so schlecht ist .. keine Ahnung der Schleifenwiderstand ist meist i.O.


----------



## JSEngineering (16 März 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Ich stoße manchmal auf Leitungen die an der breiten Seite des Steckers nochmals eine Kerbe haben, scheinbar einfach nur um zu nerven.


Du meinst Warmgeräte-Stecker?
Die Kerbe ist nicht zum Nerven, sondern weil die Stifte/Kontakte unterschiedliche Nenntemperaturen haben...
Ein Warmgerätestecker kannst und darfst Du in eine Kaltgerätebuchse stecken: Temperaturen OK.
Aber Du darfst kein Kaltgerätekabel in eine Warmgeräte-Buchse stecken, weil es zu ungeeigneten Temperaturen an der Buchse durch das Warmgerät kommen kann und Dir der Stecker schmilzt...
Also von wegen "zum Ärgern" und man "muß prüfen"....: nicht zulässig...


----------

